# DHL Delivery to wrong address



## sully (16 Jan 2006)

Hi There,

I had a note dropped in from DHL when i was out saying there was a package to be collected or redelivered. I rang 2 days later to rearrange a time to get this package delivered but DHL says the package was delivered and signed for by someone i dont know. 

I asked could i know where this person lives  and who was the delivery man, so as to find out who/where my package was delivered to and they said they cant give out that information. As far as DHL are concerned the package was delivered and signed for and that is the end of the matter.

They did say i should get onto the company that i ordered from. But the problem is that  i dont recall ordering anything that would be sent through DHL. I am just wondering what should i do now. Please help as i have had no previous dealing with DHL before and dont know what to do next.

the note dropeed in on 11/01/05 through my door has my name on it and my address. noone has since came to me with the package so i dont even know if any of the people in the apts beside me has it and i dont want to go around the whole area knocking on doors asking for it.


----------



## jhegarty (16 Jan 2006)

do you have the tracking number  ?


----------



## Lauren (16 Jan 2006)

DHL should be able to provide you with a scanned copy of the consignment note/sticker with the signature on it. You should, in theory be able to see who it came from, who it was addressed to and who signed for it. Ask them if they can provide you with a copy of the POD (Proof of Delivery - industry speek for the signed consignment note/sticker)..


----------



## sully (16 Jan 2006)

yes i have the tracking number that DHL has and they say it was delivered to a guy of a name that i never heard of that signed for it. I just cant believe they dont care once someone/anyone signs for it.


----------



## moesha (16 Jan 2006)

You say you dont recall ordering anything that would come DHL.  Could we then assume that the package was not for you in the first place, and the docket was just posted into the wrong letterbox?

Just my view....... Check your CC bill and see if you have ordered anything that you might have forgot about


----------



## Decani (16 Jan 2006)

Surely DHL can see themselves that the error is on their side. Can they explain how they went to 2 different addresses? They clearly delivered it to the wrong address so they are clearly at fault. If you paid by credit card you could try getting your money back because you didn't get what you paid for. Might be worth bringing it up with the vendor too.


----------



## Brian4B (16 Jan 2006)

Could it be a prize you won in a competition?


----------



## zag (16 Jan 2006)

I'm with moesha - you weren't expecting anything, and it wasn;t delivered to you.  It is quite possible that the courier simply dropped the note into the wrong house.  It would be different if you had ordered something and were xpecting the delivery.

z


----------



## Itchy (16 Jan 2006)

sully said:
			
		

> the note dropeed in on 11/01/05 through my door has my name on it and my address.


 
Read the post guys. 

If it wasnt sully's, DHL could have delivered the same package him/her and the other guy would have been without it. 

Surely if it has your name on it is your property. Going by this anybody can sign forany package???


----------



## z102 (17 Jan 2006)

Sully can be glad that he got a note from DHL. It happened to me on three occasions that a parcel was send out to me and DHL stamped on it "return to sender, adress unknown " or something like that from an Elvis album. 3 times !  Within 3 - 4 weeks ! The same parcel was send three times and they couldn't find my adress, propably didn't bother at all after getting payed the charge again and again. And they never left a note, couldn't find the place after all......


----------

